# W-d 40



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

So the mysterious awesome spray that has no ingredients for the public. I have been using W-D 40 for many years after an old timer showed me a little trick. I spray down a rag both sides and i wipe down soldered fittings. They look brand new and shiny perfect for exposed fittings and also helps prevent corrosion i noticed. Just keep away from flames highly flammable! What are some good uses you have for it? Also if you try this let me know what you think!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

a little soapy water in a spray bottle does pretty good too when it's still warm.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

WD-40 is great to clean an orfice in a pilot burner on heating equipment... take apart the pilot assembly... remove pilot tubing.... remove orfice from pilot burner and spray WD-40 in to the pilot orfice to clean it out. Afterwards you will have a sharp blue flame from pilot ...... just like new


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

When I install vinyl siding I use Quad Caulk. This stuff is extremely sticky and messy. It will not smooth with a wet finger or a wet cloth, so I spray some WD40 onto a rag and wipe the caulk with that. Smooth, cleans all the excess, no mess, no fuss.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I wonder if it will remove pitch of your hands? 

I know cooking oil removes it fast and easy.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Remember the cardinal ******* rule:

If it moves, but shouldn't: Duct tape

If it don't move, but should: WD-40

Seriously, it's great stuff. I use it to wipe down my tools periodically and it makes a great honing oil.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Ron said:


> I wonder if it will remove pitch of your hands?
> 
> I know cooking oil removes it fast and easy.


 
Yes it will. I've also removed Henry's mastic from tools and my hands with it. It will take gum/tar/pitch/etc. out of hair also. Great stuff.





Paul


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Helps with arthritis, too.............


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> Yes it will. I've also removed Henry's mastic from tools and my hands with it. It will take gum/tar/pitch/etc. out of hair also. Great stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to try it next time. In have used to to remove hard water deposits off of glass shower doors.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

Cleans up wax real nice as well when you get a little overkill around the bolts or a little smear on the floor.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Spray it on your lunch for use as a laxative..:whistling2:
Jk, but it would probrably work.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I spray it on the inside of wood concrete forms. pop right off "smooth".


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

one prob of wd is once u spray your tools make sure u spray reg.. only downside..if not they do become stiff ...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

plumbpro said:


> Spray it on your lunch for use as a laxative..:whistling2:
> Jk, but it would probrably work.


 

No, it does work. At least for painters that park 3 vans right in front of the job site.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I spray it on the inside of wood concrete forms. pop right off "smooth".


 
As a teenager I worked for a fuel-tank contractor, (installing under-ground fuel tanks, installing gasoline pumps, related piping, etc.) and when we poured any vertical concrete walls, we used to spray diesel oil on the inside of the forms. When you go to remove form boards, the concrete wouldn't stick.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

*For what it's worth*

Every body agrees it's handy to have around but how many know what WD-40 stands for? Water Displacement formula #40. It was developed in 1953 and was used to cover Atlas missiles to prevent rust etc. Of course military used it extensively.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> As a teenager I worked for a fuel-tank contractor, (installing under-ground fuel tanks, installing gasoline pumps, related piping, etc.) and when we poured any vertical concrete walls, we used to spray diesel oil on the inside of the forms. When you go to remove form boards, the concrete wouldn't stick.


It works good for that but most any oil product will do the same thing including motor oil which we mixed with gas or diesel and used if were out of releasing agent and cheaper:thumbsup:.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

evilcyrus said:


> one prob of wd is once u spray your tools make sure u spray reg.. only downside..if not they do become stiff ...


I used it on stiff tubing cutters to free up the wheel and rollers. Now I use PBlaster for everything now as I think it lubricates much better.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

mpsllc said:


> Every body agrees it's handy to have around but how many know what WD-40 stands for? Water Displacement formula #40. It was developed in 1953 and was used to cover Atlas missiles to prevent rust etc. Of course military used it extensively.


 
Come on! You gotta give me time to answer!







Paul


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Co_Co_plumbing said:


> So the mysterious awesome spray that has no ingredients for the public. I have been using W-D 40 for many years after an old timer showed me a little trick. I spray down a rag both sides and i wipe down soldered fittings. They look brand new and shiny perfect for exposed fittings and also helps prevent corrosion i noticed. Just keep away from flames highly flammable! What are some good uses you have for it? Also if you try this let me know what you think!


 
http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/household/wd-40.asp


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

We had to take hazardous awareness classes at my old job, we we're told wd-40 absorbs through your skin thats why it works for arthritis but it will also take anything on your skin in with it. so if you have something toxic on your skin and spray wd on it it will be absorbed.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Seen fast food joints use it to clean their stainless steel countertops. Would you like fries with that petroleum product??


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

JK949 said:


> I used it on stiff tubing cutters to free up the wheel and rollers. Now I use PBlaster for everything now as I think it lubricates much better.


I fill an old beer pitcher about half full and soak my tubing cutters in it for a weekend. Makes them smooth as silk.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

*Wd the best*

:thumbsup:I had a squeeky door took the squeek away:thumbsup: :laughing: ITS ALSO GOOD 4 SNAKES


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Im fat, helps me get in crawlspaces.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Use it on chrome shower door parts ,,, NICE clean up ! Also ,,, KILLS insects DEAD , DEAD ,DEAD !!!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Come on! You gotta give me time to answer!


lmao sorry I should have left the question open for you.:laughing:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cal said:


> KILLS insects DEAD , DEAD ,DEAD !!!


Used it last night with the aid of a lighter.:furious:


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

it fuels my potato cannon


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumberinlaw said:


> it fuels my potato cannon


I like starting fluid better...:laughing:

Especially at night!


----------

